# Worth switching to D*, even with R15??



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

I am currently with E*. I was planning to switch to D* mainly because I can get an extra RSN and now that MLB Extra Innings is only going to be offered on D*. I love the dvr/setup of E* --- one dvr hooks up to 2 tvs, can set recordings on tv1 and tv2 and be able to watch any of the recordings from either tv. The more I read on some forums, the more I'm second thinking switching to D* because of all of the issues with the R15. Are they really as terrible as I'm thinking, or is it a case of only people with bad stories posting? My dvr with E* has never missed a recording or recorded only a partial show, and I've had it for over 2 years. How much of a headache REALLY is the R15?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 3 R15's and none of them have missed a show. I have had pretty good luck with them. Althogh, I have had 2 of them replaced for other problems. Most the people on here are on here because they have problems and yes there are some problems with the R15 but I think it is getting better. You don't see as many post on here lately on problems as there use to be.

Also, it will take some getting use to Directv. The DVR works and looks differently than Dish. But, in the long run I think you will like Directv. I am sure other people will put there comments and experinces on here both good and bad.

Good Luck!


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bagsy said:


> My dvr with E* has never missed a recording or recorded only a partial show, and I've had it for over 2 years. How much of a headache REALLY is the R15?


The following is merely my personal opinion and experience since switching from Dish To DirecTV...

I was a Dish customer for over 8 years and for at least 4 years I had Dish 721s. They were pretty much OK except for software upgrades that were downgrades and hard drives dying. Pretty much the same criticisms that the DTV R15 are getting 

Since the Dish 721 and 522 DVR/PVRs didn't have NBR (name based recording) the method was to create a manual timer (the long way) or go onto the guide and create a timer from there. Never had Tivo and never used one so I don't know how good or bad that interface is.

The R15 does have NBR and the majority of complaints I read are that the logic (algorithm) on DTV's R15 SL (season link) is flawed and they miss recording an event or record the wrong thing or record repeats of the same program. If one uses the NBR and was a Tivo user they seem destined to be disappointed.

I use my R15 just like I used my Dish 721. I go into the guide and create an record timer there. So far  the R15 has not missed a recording event.

Now, there are numerous other complaints about problems with R15s. I have not personally experienced any of those problems. I'm sure those complaints are founded in user experience BUT, Dish has many of the same problems and just as often with their 522 and 625 DVR receivers and my specific experience with Dish taught me that they are not any quicker to resolve software or hardware problems than DTV.

An added plus, DTV only charges you one $5.99 DVR fee for the account (entire house) and not for each DVR as Dish does. That DVR charge per receiver adds up.

All in all, I'm happy with making the switch to DTV and the operation of my two R15s.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> The following is merely my personal opinion and experience since switching from Dish To DirecTV...
> 
> The R15 does have NBR and the majority of complaints I read are that the logic (algorithm) on DTV's R15 SL (season link) is flawed and they miss recording an event or record the wrong thing or record repeats of the same program. If one uses the NBR and was a Tivo user they seem destined to be disappointed.
> 
> I use my R15 just like I used my Dish 721. I go into the guide and create an record timer there. So far  the R15 has not missed a recording event.


 That makes me feel a little better about the R15 ----- I've never had Tivo and am used to programming the dvr through either the guide or manually, so that's probably how I would continue to do it on the R15. Therefore, it seems like maybe I wouldn't have as many issues with the missed programming.

I would probably get 2 - R15s, so I could program both of them for the same shows for a while. That way I could have a better chance of them being recorded. Plus, if there were problems, I would most likely be able to figure out if it was a problem with that individual R15 or just with the R15s in general.

I'm going to see what more people say about their experiences and think about it for a little bit. I'm slow about making decisions and like to get as many opinions as possible, but I want to make sure I do switch before the Feb. 6 price changes if I do decide to go with D*.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have 3 R15s and none have ever missed or deleted a recording.

I have few SLs. Most movies or shows are manually set to record.

The worst problem I have had has been each one locking up about once a month, requiring a push of the Reset button.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bagsy said:


> I'm going to see what more people say about their experiences and think about it for a little bit. I'm slow about making decisions and like to get as many opinions as possible, but I want to make sure I do switch before the Feb. 6 price changes if I do decide to go with D*.


Good idea.

You also should read my post in this thread

http://67.19.74.172/showthread.php?t=77277


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Just to add to the conversation, I have 2 R15s, and I'm very happy with them. I also had a DirecTV Tivo for a couple years til it bit the dust. I liked the Tivo, but (and this probably puts me in the minority on this forum) I like the R15 better. There are some downsides that you can find mentioned throughout the threads in this forum. Whether they're showstoppers or not depends on how important they are to you, and include things like:

- No dual live buffer
- Limits (50 SLs, 100 items on to do list, e.g.)
- Somewhat inconsistent interface (this is a biggie for me, since I'm a s/w developer, and that lack of consistency drives me insane)
- First Run/repeat logic issues - picking up reruns of shows even though you specify first run only (although this is supposed to be fixed, mostly, in the latest s/w release)

Others have indicated some serious problems with theirs - things like constant freezes, slow/unresponsiveness, missed recordings and the like. I don't discount those complaints, but I've had none of those (actually, I missed, I think maybe 2 recordings on one of my R15s over the last 6 - 8 months - actually a better track record than my old Tivo, to be totally honest).

The thing I like best about the R15 is the integration - the guide/receiver functionality and DVR functionality are nicely integrated. I'm not a power user by any stretch of the imagination, but the biggest problems I've had include:

- First run/repeat issue
- Stuck progress bar
- Degrading jump-back button on play-back

Whether the unit works for you or not depends on what you're looking for it to do. If you're a power user setting up 50 SLs then you may be in for a rough ride (based on what others have written). But if you're a standard user, I think it's a good piece of equipment.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> Good idea.
> 
> You also should read my post in this thread
> 
> http://67.19.74.172/showthread.php?t=77277


My opinion
I much prefer the interface of the R15 over the R10, especially the PIP and one touch recording.

However, it is a crapshoot as to whether you will get a bug free model.

I have mentioned in other posts that I have had two R15's. On the exact same lines, with the exact same power strip, with the exact same series links, one works almost flawlessly (iin about three months I have had one spontaneous reboot and one situation where my series links completely quit working) but the other was awful (had to RBR and reformat at least twice per week, the unit would lock up, black screen, refuse to record etc etc).

I've seen other posters who had multiple R15's in the same house with similar experiences -one that worked, one that was flakey.

If you go with Directv, I recommend reformating the box as soon as you get it. If you have problems after that, I would demand a replacement model be sent (this process is relatively painless, they send you a new one and a fed-ex sticker to send back).


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

mhayes70 Wrote: "You don't see as many post on here lately on problems as there use to be." 
A couple reasons might be because people like me are sick and tired of complaining or have moved on. I've had two R15- 500's from the beginning and have jumped through all the hoops with CSR's and still have nothing but problems with both of them. One SW update will temporarily fix a problem only to create new ones.. It's ongoing and I see no end to this chronic problem..


----------



## broadcastdoc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have an R15-500, and have had literally zero problems. I've got 31 SL's and lots of other stuff going on. Not a single freeze or reboot.

So, like with anything else, give the good and the bad the same weight. The truth lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

bagsy said:


> I am currently with E*. I was planning to switch to D* mainly because I can get an extra RSN and now that MLB Extra Innings is only going to be offered on D*. I love the dvr/setup of E* --- one dvr hooks up to 2 tvs, can set recordings on tv1 and tv2 and be able to watch any of the recordings from either tv. The more I read on some forums, the more I'm second thinking switching to D* because of all of the issues with the R15. Are they really as terrible as I'm thinking, or is it a case of only people with bad stories posting? My dvr with E* has never missed a recording or recorded only a partial show, and I've had it for over 2 years. How much of a headache REALLY is the R15?


I'm with you. I have the E model dvr that works on 2 tv's and love it. However with EI going to D excusively, I'm switching to directv. I was a customer of theirs from way back when. I actually have an old model philips dsr 6000, and will be reactivating it, and getting the free R15 for switch back. So I will still have the dvr on 2 tv's and will have a backup if the R15 doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

broadcastdoc said:


> So, like with anything else, give the good and the bad the same weight. The truth lies somewhere in the middle.


That's easy to say if you have a working DVR. If you don't, the truth is where you experience it.

More precisely, a bi-modal distribution is not the same as a uni-modal distribution having the same mean. The utility function you superimpose on the performance curve decides the issue. IMO, everyone is entitled to their own utility curve. As you may guess, mine imposes substantial penalties for performance below that which is claimed by the manufacturer or otherwise reasonably expected.

More practically, if the truth really is in the middle, as you claim, then one's personal position on the curve shouldn't matter. I'll gladly swap R-15 units with you. Will UPS be acceptable? Or, must we do FedEx? 

Cheers,


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

broadcastdoc said:


> I have an R15-500, and have had literally zero problems. I've got 31 SL's and lots of other stuff going on. Not a single freeze or reboot.
> 
> So, like with anything else, give the good and the bad the same weight. The truth lies somewhere in the middle.


For me, there was no middle ground. The truth was at both extremes, one works but the other was totally useless.

If you look at the HR20 forum, there seems to be a similar phenomenon going on.


----------



## broadcastdoc (Jan 13, 2007)

wbmccarty said:


> That's easy to say if you have a working DVR. If you don't, the truth is where you experience it.
> 
> More precisely, a bi-modal distribution is not the same as a uni-modal distribution having the same mean. The utility function you superimpose on the performance curve decides the issue. IMO, everyone is entitled to their own utility curve. As you may guess, mine imposes substantial penalties for performance below that which is claimed by the manufacturer or otherwise reasonably expected.
> 
> ...


Of course the truth is where you experience it. Perception is reality and all that. In addition, one's personal position on the curve does matter, since by nature, having a "middle" means that there are points on either side. If my point is away from the middle in a favorable position, I realize that by switching the unit out, I have a better chance of getting a unit that is somewhere behind me on the curve. Remember: I said that I have a unit that functions, IMHO, perfectly, placing me square on one end of the curve. You have one that doesn't, placing you exactly on the other end. That means that somewhere in the middle probably means a unit that may or may not have some issues.

Ultimately, my point was that there seems to be a small group that falls in the "complete junk" category, and another small group that falls in the "completely flawless" category. I assert that there there is a much larger group in the middle that contains the "works fine for me" category. That's a group that may have faulty or perfect systems, but because of their usage habits, will never get the unit to fail.

Since you obviously like to use ninja statistics, you should know that this is a very poor place to try and extrapolate data. First, this is a statistically insignificantly sized group, and second, not many people seek out a site like this to tell the world how great a product is. Remember the rule of marketing, a happy customer tells one person, and angry one tells ten.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

akw4572 said:


> I'm with you. I have the E model dvr that works on 2 tv's and love it. However with EI going to D excusively, I'm switching to directv. I was a customer of theirs from way back when. I actually have an old model philips dsr 6000, and will be reactivating it, and getting the free R15 for switch back. So I will still have the dvr on 2 tv's and will have a backup if the R15 doesn't work as advertised.


I thought about not switching and not getting EI, just because it made me mad that MLB did that. However, I figured why put myself through baseball season without being able to watch when that won't change a thing!!! My brother also has an old Phillips (don't know model #) dvr he said I could use if I needed it. I will try the R15s first, and then will get his if I get too frustrated. I am also able to get FSN Pittsburgh with the Sports Pack on D* (can't get the Pittsburgh station with E* and all Pitt games are blacked out). I'm thinking about just getting a Slingbox (can hook to cable/receiver/etc. and view online) and having my brother hook it to his cable (he lives in Pittsburgh). The box is about $150. I would have to pay $12 a month to get the Sports Pack, so the Slingbox would be the best deal long term. Plus, it seems like it will be a pretty funny gadget to mess with!!

I'm hoping to make up my mind for sure in the next day or so. I'm leaning further to the D* side and just taking a chance with the receivers. That seems like a better option than missing the EI package ---- if I only lived near my favorite team or knew somebody who lived there who would connect the slingbox to their tv!!!


----------



## evcomp (Nov 19, 2006)

I am getting my third R15 this week, number two has gone south after a good run of just over 22 days. Here are my observations as I too was a Dish customer for over 7 years before switching to DTV last August. I did not have the 721 as Subeluvr did, I had the PVR 501 series. It always worked flawlessly and never missed a recording. That being said, please keep in mind the following:

1. DTV 2 YEAR commitment. No matter what, they will hold you to this if you activate the receiver.

2. Menu is slow on R15, not sure why, but you will not have the crisp interface you had on Dish. The latency issues spill over into the trick play functions as well. By that, I mean when you FF or RW a program, it will not stop and play instantly unless you are on the slowest setting 1x. The 2x, 3x, or 4x will stop after a half second or so.

3. Bugs, get ready for them in the software. Whatever you may hear on this board, the one thing we just about all agree on is that DTV will fix some issues and break others. This is expected, but they get annoying. The other issue is that the software fixes do not come every month, and when they do, they stagger by geographical location. You may have to wait for an update.

4. Customer service is about the same between the two. Both read off scripts and their job is to make sure you do not cancel the service. They usually offer you free programming for a limited time when you express your problems.

5. R15 has three manufactures. There is a 100, 300, and 500 series. Each one has their own version of software and the releases usually do not come out at the same time. There has not been any evidence to support which one of these models is better or worse, but most have settled into the 300 or 500 series. Mine have both been 300, and have turned out with issues?

6. RBR=Red Button Reset. You may need to know this term if you start to have issues. I have grown accustomed to just pressing it every day. Formatting the internal hard drive is the next step, but poses problems since you loose your recorded shows. Did I mention that the USB port on the front is inactive? Only way to get the shows off the unit is to record them in real time to a VCR or DVD recorder. You will also see a post up here stating that there may be some new Copyright issues popping up now, which does not allow you to copy some recorded content.

7. The remote is RF and I mean RF with a narrow signature. Unless you are a sharp shooter pointing straight at the receiver, it does not work. You will see that most have opted to buy or build their own antennas and order the UHF remote to get around the issue. Do a search on remote and RF and you should get the proper thread.

8. There are also bandwidth questions right now with DTV. Some channels are clear and other are pixelated. Some theorize that DTV is trying to squeeze all they can out of the bandwidth that they have. It is also speculated that this issue will go away after new satellites are launched in the future. Either way, it is a cause for concern. Especially since the DTV rates are as high as their competitor.

I know this is long winded, but I wish someone would have outlined some of this information when I was thinking about making the switch. I would have thought twice. I was lured over with the NFL Ticket carrot that was dangeling out in front of me. Oh well, live and learn....


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

evcomp said:


> 1. DTV 2 YEAR commitment. No matter what, they will hold you to this if you activate the receiver.


If DTV can not provide the customer with reliable hardware and programming tthen they are in breach of contract and the customer does have recourse against the two year commitment.



evcomp said:


> 2. Menu is slow on R15, not sure why, but you will not have the crisp interface you had on Dish. The latency issues spill over into the trick play functions as well. By that, I mean when you FF or RW a program, it will not stop and play instantly unless you are on the slowest setting 1x. The 2x, 3x, or 4x will stop after a half second or so.


Seems to be fixed (for the moment) on both my 300s with 106c



evcomp said:


> 3. Bugs, get ready for them in the software. Whatever you may hear on this board, the one thing we just about all agree on is that DTV will fix some issues and break others. This is expected, but they get annoying. The other issue is that the software fixes do not come every month, and when they do, they stagger by geographical location. You may have to wait for an update.


In my eight plus years expereince with Dish they are no better and usually worse than DTV.



evcomp said:


> 4. Customer service is about the same between the two. Both read off scripts and their job is to make sure you do not cancel the service. They usually offer you free programming for a limited time when you express your problems.


Every CSR I've spoken to at DTV since I started in 11/06 spoke clear and understandable english and seemed genuinely interested in helping to resolve the problem I called about which is an improvement over Dish.

At least with DTV we have access to customer retention where at Dish they seem to be perfectly willing to lose a long term customer at the drop of a hat.



evcomp said:


> 5. R15 has three manufactures. There is a 100, 300, and 500 series. Each one has their own version of software and the releases usually do not come out at the same time. There has not been any evidence to support which one of these models is better or worse, but most have settled into the 300 or 500 series. Mine have both been 300, and have turned out with issues?


Three different hardware platforms of the same model is a violation of "common sense manufaturing 101" and complicates resolving problems dramatically. I'm sure DTV realizes that decision was a mistake.

I had a brand new R15 100 (Phillips) installed originally that developed _mad cow_ shortly after activation. Then added a brand new R15 300 in the bedroom. Replaced the _mad cow_ R15 100 with a brand new R15 300 and both are working fine.



evcomp said:


> 6. RBR=Red Button Reset. You may need to know this term if you start to have issues. I have grown accustomed to just pressing it every day. Formatting the internal hard drive is the next step, but poses problems since you loose your recorded shows. Did I mention that the USB port on the front is inactive? Only way to get the shows off the unit is to record them in real time to a VCR or DVD recorder. You will also see a post up here stating that there may be some new Copyright issues popping up now, which does not allow you to copy some recorded content.


While the USB port on DTV receivers may be inactive the USB ports on Dish receivers are not universal serial bus but rather *proprietary* serial bus as the ports only work on proprietary PocketDish gizmos. Well, the USB port on my 721s did let me use a USB keyboard but that was it.

Copywrite protection is a legal issue and neither DTV or Dish has the power to change it.



evcomp said:


> 7. The remote is RF and I mean RF with a narrow signature. Unless you are a sharp shooter pointing straight at the receiver, it does not work. You will see that most have opted to buy or build their own antennas and order the UHF remote to get around the issue. Do a search on remote and RF and you should get the proper thread.


If you are using an "RF" remote an antenna is MANDATORY. If you're not using an antenna then you are using IR and pointing the remote directly at the receiver's IR eye is the same as no "RF".

Make yourself an RF antenna, takes about 5 minutes



evcomp said:


> 8. There are also bandwidth questions right now with DTV. Some channels are clear and other are pixelated. Some theorize that DTV is trying to squeeze all they can out of the bandwidth that they have. It is also speculated that this issue will go away after new satellites are launched in the future. Either way, it is a cause for concern. Especially since the DTV rates are as high as their competitor.


Both DTV and Dish or over compressing.



evcomp said:


> I know this is long winded, but I wish someone would have outlined some of this information when I was thinking about making the switch. I would have thought twice. I was lured over with the NFL Ticket carrot that was dangeling out in front of me. Oh well, live and learn....


With respect, all your criticisms have been here on this forum and were easy to find before you made the switch. I found them, considered them, and decided that DTV was worth the switch. So far, with only minor annoyances, DTV has been far better for me than Dish.

Everyone's mileage may vary... and mine might as time goes on, but for now all is well.


----------



## Matt20V (Oct 5, 2006)

bagsy said:


> I am currently with E*. I was planning to switch to D* mainly because I can get an extra RSN and now that MLB Extra Innings is only going to be offered on D*. I love the dvr/setup of E* --- one dvr hooks up to 2 tvs, can set recordings on tv1 and tv2 and be able to watch any of the recordings from either tv.


I have an E* 622 at home (HD-Gold package and a nice new HD plasma), and the ski condo has a D* R15 (SD, basic package, hey it's just a ski cabin). Cutting to the chase, when the D* contract runs out the condo will go to E*, or maybe back to cable.

Why? First, D* is costing me more than I expected. I converted from cable, and had been using a ReplayTV DVR, which IMO is the best box ever made. But the new D* receiver couldn't be controlled by the ReplayTV, they changed to a new IR coding system. So I had to "upgrade" to the D* DVR.

Now, contrasting the R15 to the E* 622:
- the R15 is sluggish and takes much longer to respond to remote presses.
- when you get antsy and start stabbing buttons it tends to hang, requiring a reset.
- It loses my Custom guide list on a reset, and it is more painful to set up. When you try to seed it with the "channels I subscribe to" button, it adds all channels. The 622 nicely greys out channels in the setup panels that are not subscribed.
- The "quick slip" is far inferior to the lightning fast 30sec. skip on the 622.
- I have a harder time figuring out and controlling recording conflict priorities (probably my fault not the machine).
- no TV2 option. The 622 is basically 2 DVR's in one box.
- requires 2 cables from the dish to enable both tuners. E* just needs one.

You mentioned the HD RSN- that is my current primary gripe with E*. From the Charlie Chats there seems to be some negotiation on this so I hope eventually this gets resolved. Other than that, Dish has a much larger HD channel offering than D*.

While I miss my ReplayTV's, I'm quite impressed with the 622 and think they did a real good job with it. Just can't muster much praise for the R15 beyond it's dual tuners.

-Matt


----------



## evcomp (Nov 19, 2006)

> With respect, all your criticisms have been here on this forum and were easy to find before you made the switch. I found them, considered them, and decided that DTV was worth the switch. So far, with only minor annoyances, DTV has been far better for me than Dish.


I should have prefaced this with I did not find this forum until after I switched and started having all the issues that has forced me to play the DTV receiver switch game. I hope you stay on the greener side of the pasture and do not have to play.



> If DTV can not provide the customer with reliable hardware and programming then they are in breach of contract and the customer does have recourse against the two year commitment.


Great in theory, but I am guessing you have not tried it yet. If you had approached DTV on this subject, you would be getting the same story as the rest. You are committed, end of story. It may change at some point with a class action type of setting, but I doubt anything will happen in the short term.

My personal .02 on the issue is that if you have had a bad experience with one or the other (DTV or Dish) than your views will be skewed accordingly. If you are happy, then you may wish to reconsider a switch, why create a potential problem if you don't have to? I would love to get the results that are being experienced by others out of my R15-300, fact is I am not. I believe I should get what I pay for and not "settle" for a possible workaround till they figure it out. No solution, other than to confront DTV and challenge them to make a better product. Let's face it, when there is a limited number of choices, we all suffer.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

evcomp said:


> Great in theory, but I am guessing you have not tried it yet. If you had approached DTV on this subject, you would be getting the same story as the rest. You are committed, end of story. It may change at some point with a class action type of setting, but I doubt anything will happen in the short term.


I'm not a lawyer and have not read the service agreement with a magnifying glass. I have been told the following by a lawyer...

If the provider does not provide working hardware and software (programming) and after repeated attempt fails to provide either or both they are in breach of contract.

According to law the consumer has a right to expect a product to perform the task for which it was advertised and sold. If it does not meet that basic requirement the provider is in breach of contract.

The provider may bill your credit card (if you provided it) or bill you the early termination fee but you have the right to dispute that determination and be heard in arbitration according to the agreement.

Regardless of what the agreement says it does not override the law.

While that process is moving at a snail's pace you can dispute the charge on your credit card, if applicable, and file a complaint with your State Attorney General Consumer Affairs Division. They really pursue big companies beating up their citizens long distance and can be of great assistance.

Document you specific complaints along with dates and times you called and names and employee numbers of people you spoke to. You have to show that you've given the provider ample opportunities to resolve the problems. That's called "mitigating damages" but you don't have to wait years for a resolution. After three or four replacement receivers you call the State Attorney General and file a complaint.

*The fact that providers can and do bluff customers into paying early termination fees does not make it legal* and does not make it unbeatable. If you are persistent then you will prevail.

I do not dispute that everyhting you say has been your experience and I appreciate that you believe my experience. I accept the possibility that my R15s could screw up any minute and after great frustration that I would terminate my account early BUT, I would not go gently into that OTA TV night and neither Dish nor DTV would get a cent of early termination money from me.


----------



## evcomp (Nov 19, 2006)

I appreciate the info. It may become necessary if receiver number 3 has the same drastic issues. I am waiting and giving DTV the benifit of the doubt. But my patience is starting to wear thin.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

evcomp said:


> I appreciate the info. It may become necessary if receiver number 3 has the same drastic issues. I am waiting and giving DTV the benifit of the doubt. But my patience is starting to wear thin.


If #3 is a dud then you've given them ample opportunity to resolve the problem and I'd take action.

I'd like to find a job where I get paid but don't have to do the job I was hired to do :sure: but I guess then I'd be a DVR :lol:

Yogi Berra would say 'if you make it hard enough for me to spend money then I just won't do it'

I guess, all things consdered, we're all just paying beta testers but I don't recall seeing that in the service agreement


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

I was with E* for eight years and after my switch it took me very little time to get used to the program guide and the D*'s DVR. I like the fact that with D* you can watch one while looking at another program.

I had a few problems with one of mine early on, but D* replaced in two days; I lost a couple shows because of that, buy hey, it's only television.

I haven't looked back. With the upcoming HD content increase, I be as happy as a pig is slop with my H20.

Good luck!:hurah:


----------

